# Voom, Dish and Direct



## sangu72 (Jul 26, 2006)

Could it be possible for D* to get the rights to the Voom channels (since Echostar is now 2 different companies)? They could sell the rights to other companies, right?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

well, i guess they could but, they could have done that before if they had wanted to and, i don't think that they would ever want to. it would not make much sense.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Since part of D*'s advertising campaign for several months suggests no one wants to see the VOOM channels, D* adding VOOM now or in the future is not going to happen. They have the capacity, they don't want them.


----------



## Friendswood (Jan 17, 2008)

I think there's a very real possibility that I watched just about all of the Voom programming the first two weeks I had Dish high def.
I don't think I've seen anything different since then....maybe it's just me!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Friendswood said:


> I think there's a very real possibility that I watched just about all of the Voom programming the first two weeks I had Dish high def.
> I don't think I've seen anything different since then....maybe it's just me!


You hit the nail on the head! The problem with the VOOM channels is that there is very little new content on most of the channels. If VOOM is to stay alive they HAVE to get a lot more NEW content. It sure would not hurt them to eliminate and/or combine a few channels too.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

At first Charlie said Voom had no compelling content and now Dish has Voom. So I wouldn't predict that Direct would never add them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Let's please not go down the Voom-bashing road again. You can list a number of other channels, including some of the popular ones, that have a lot of repeats. I saw that FX had Fantastic Four on earlier back-to-back... and HDNet Movies has often ran movies that were ran previously on MonstersHD... so in my opinion no channel is immune from the repeats and old recycled stuff commentary.


----------



## Friendswood (Jan 17, 2008)

HDMe said:


> Let's please not go down the Voom-bashing road again. You can list a number of other channels, including some of the popular ones, that have a lot of repeats. I saw that FX had Fantastic Four on earlier back-to-back... and HDNet Movies has often ran movies that were ran previously on MonstersHD... so in my opinion no channel is immune from the repeats and old recycled stuff commentary.


I don't think anyone's bashing hd for bashing's sake....I'm just being honest! As an example, Gallery HD 
was my favorite channel for the first two weeks and then I started seeing the same programs being repeated again and again. I love the channels....but I think even yourself would get tired of the same programming over and over....if you're being honest!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Friendswood said:


> I don't think anyone's bashing hd for bashing's sake....I'm just being honest! As an example, Gallery HD
> was my favorite channel for the first two weeks and then I started seeing the same programs being repeated again and again. I love the channels....but I think even yourself would get tired of the same programming over and over....if you're being honest!


I still find new stuff on Voom - Concrete Canvas for instance on Gallery - that I like. I also find programs that may not be new but that I have never seen and we've had HD for almost 2 years. Yeah, there are some programs that are repeated over and over but then that's the same on alot of channels including Discovery, TLC and Animal Planet. And with the writer's strike, I for one am glad to have all these other channels to explore!

Not trying to hijack the thread but I hate to see Voom being bashed - it's really a personal choice about what channels one likes - I for one would never watch NHL but I wouldn't call it worthless just because I don't like it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Friendswood said:


> I love the channels....but I think even yourself would get tired of the same programming over and over....if you're being honest!


I am being honest... and in being completely honest I have to say that HDNet, HDNet Movies, HBO, SHO, MAX, Starz, TNT, and probably a dozen other channels are showing stuff that I remember seeing many times later this month as being on the schedule... was on other channels (including Voom) in the last couple of months... and was on all of these same channels last year.

I mean, if Voom is repeating something to death enough for people to be up in arms... why not the same complaint when that same movie then rolls over to HBO or HDNet and is repeated there too?

I just can't single out Voom as being the single worst offender of repeating things, since almost every channel I turn to seems to do the exact same thing.

As for the original topic for this thread... DirecTV does seem to have drawn the virtual line in the sand implying they think Voom is beneath them, so I doubt DirecTV customers will be seeing those channels any time soon... which is a shame, because with all that bandwidth they now have I'm sure their customers would enjoy some of the variety of programming on these channels... and I'm not aware of any exclusivity agreement that says DirecTV couldn't negotiate for carriage if they wanted to do so.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I love the VOOM channels. Yeah, you get repeats galore, but still, their repeats look better than most other so-called HD channels. There are exceptions (UNIHD), but by and large, their productions are very pleasing to the eye. I too hope someday will bring a torrent of new programming ... but until Charlie feels the pinch of the competition, I'm not sure we'll see much programming improvement.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

sangu72 said:


> Could it be possible for D* to get the rights to the Voom channels (since Echostar is now 2 different companies)? They could sell the rights to other companies, right?


EchoStar's split is irrelevant to the situation. The quick answer is YES, DirecTV could carry Voom if they made a deal with the content provider to carry those channels.

DISH has a long term deal to carry the Voom channels that gives them a 20% stake in the channels and requires Rainbow to invest a certain level of cash in the networks. That's it.

Voom could be on any system tomorrow that had the space and desire to carry it.

I agree with the comments that DirecTV would likely not add Voom after badmouthing it for the past few months. It is possible Voom would be added, but not likely at all.


----------



## Friendswood (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm pretty new to high-def so I don't have any kind of axe to grind against Voom other that a brief personal experience.
Your point on _all_ networks having repeat programming is a valid one.
I used to see the Voom advertisements all the time and I always got the opinion that from looking at their channel lineup....it was more or less "eye-candy" programming for a new market in television.
Once you got past the beautiful pictures and the novelty wore off...it left you wanting a little more substance.
I don't know how this mind-set affected the decline of Voom on the whole, but I have to feel it maybe had a little to do with it!

I love programming like 'Private Life of a Masterpiece' and 'Art of the Heist'....I just wish there were more of them!


----------



## LOBO2999 (Apr 9, 2004)

HDMe said:


> I am being honest... and in being completely honest I have to say that HDNet, HDNet Movies, HBO, SHO, MAX, Starz, TNT, and probably a dozen other channels are showing stuff that I remember seeing many times later this month as being on the schedule... was on other channels (including Voom) in the last couple of months... and was on all of these same channels last year.
> 
> I mean, if Voom is repeating something to death enough for people to be up in arms... why not the same complaint when that same movie then rolls over to HBO or HDNet and is repeated there too?
> 
> ...


+1 , I couldnt agree more . I get so Tired of people saying all voom does is repeat and none of the other channels are any better , Starz, HBO, HDNET, HDTheater, FX, TNT, hell ABC, CBS,NBC lets keep them coming. I would welcome more HD. channels.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

thing is...you dont see a movie on the premium channels recycled every 2 hours, like many of the Voompetes have been doing. i scanned through the guide, and you get a good 4-5 movies before seeing the same movie twice...try that on a Voompete channel, and you will see the same 2-3 movies over and over.

It is a real shame...with the quality of picture they have they could be doing so much more with the potential of the channels...hopefully they will get some kind of programming changes soon. Maybe if they did, they would be more appealing to D*


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Voom is excellent, but you have to use it for what is is designed for. It is designed for channel surfing once or twice a week when your main programming interests are not on.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

VOOM = Worthless, free up the bandwidth and launch Nationals...seriously VooM has nothing the a-typical consumer wants to watch


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Actually Voom has more variety than ANY movie network. They may repeat individual programs repeatedly, but they have more of them, they are high quality and I DO watch 4 or 5 of them often.

There are several other HD channels that I never watch - they are WORTHLESS to me, free up bandwidth and launch the channels that I want - who cares about everybody else.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

LinkNuc said:


> VOOM = Worthless, free up the bandwidth and launch Nationals...seriously VooM has nothing the a-typical consumer wants to watch


LinkNuc,

Maybe you should preface your post with the term, IN MY OPINION.

I Like the Voom Channels, I find it refreshing to see content that is NOT on TV anyplace else. I love RUSH HD (Red Bull Air RACING, WOOOOW!!!!), EQUATOR HD, WORLDSPORT HD, RAVE HD, and sometimes MONSTER HD, my wife loves GALLERY HD. I have a friend that just joined Dish and he also loves the VOOM Content. Sure, it would be nice if it didn't repeat as much, then again I wish the Major OTA networks would stop this same practice, as well as the "REALITY" crap. There is only ONE "reality" Show I care to watch (The Amazing Race). Plastic (American) Idol, Survivor (more like biggest Bulls&*t Artist), Apprentice or the rest of it I care to NEVER EVER SEE again. Hell, I can't even stand the Network Commercial Promos for these shows.

My cousin came over a couple of weeks ago and loved the Voom Channels. Sure Voom isn't everybody's cup of Tea, but isn't that the reason for the variety of content available from Dish/DirecTV/Cable.

I'm considering a switch to DirecTV for their additional HD content (MSG HD, SpeedHD, USA HD, and SciFi HD), although I would very much miss the Voom Channels that are not available from any other provider than Dish.

If you don't see any value from the Voom Channels then don't bother with Dish's Ultimate HD Service and just subscribe to the new Dish HD Essential package without the Voom Channels, or use another providers HD service. I find your blanket statement that the Voom Channels have NO Value INSULTING, since when did your opinions become more important than others?

Many would say other channels have no value to them, in the end having content that appeals to niche audiences is refreshing. Bundling all these services into a larger package helps to support Niche programing that might not appeal to a large enough audience by itself. This serves EVERY BODIES best interest.

John


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnL said:


> Maybe you should preface your post with the term, IN MY OPINION.


Reading every post as if it started out that way is probably a good idea.

Downgrading will also cut off NHL HD, NBA HD, Universal HD and HDNet Movies (plus any other channels DISH adds to that tier in the future). Ultimate is a great level for people who want more content than just HD versions of content they already get. Pretty pictures are nice, but the additional story choices are cool.



Jim5506 said:


> Actually Voom has more variety than ANY movie network. They may repeat individual programs repeatedly, but they have more of them, they are high quality and I DO watch 4 or 5 of them often.
> 
> There are several other HD channels that I never watch - they are WORTHLESS to me, free up bandwidth and launch the channels that I want - who cares about everybody else.


My favorite thought on the matter is that since I don't subscribe to DirecTV they should turn off all of _THEIR_ content on 119° and 110° and let DISH use the transponder space. 

Unfortunately there are a few million (15?) people who would disagree with that approach. :lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Let's please not go down the Voom-bashing road again. You can list a number of other channels, including some of the popular ones, that have a lot of repeats. I saw that FX had Fantastic Four on earlier back-to-back... and HDNet Movies has often ran movies that were ran previously on MonstersHD... so in my opinion no channel is immune from the repeats and old recycled stuff commentary.


VOOM's movies are OK with me for now, but when HBO & Cinamax, STARZ go all Hi Def I'll drop AT 250 for AT 200 and add STARZ. I'm dying to see CARS and Ratatoui SP? in HD. ENCORE has CARS but not in HD. My caregiver likes VOOM. STARZ reuped contracts contracts with Disney, Columbia and other studios. When you sub to STARZ you get ENCORE EAST.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> VOOM's movies are OK with me for now, but when HBO & Cinamax, STARZ go all Hi Def I'll drop AT 250 for AT 200 and add STARZ. I'm dying to see CARS and Ratatoui SP? in HD. ENCORE has CARS but not in HD. My caregiver likes VOOM. STARZ reuped contracts contracts with Disney, Columbia and other studios. When you sub to STARZ you get ENCORE EAST.


I can understand that.. I just wouldn't drop Voom to add something else, like some folks want to do. I can see adding premiums when more of the package goes HD.

Cars was really nice looking in HD (I watched the PPVHD channel version a while back) and was a better movie than I anticipated it to be.

You were exactly correct, incidentally, with Ratatouille except you didn't finish the last 3 letters  You did much better than I did the first time I tried to spell it without looking! I recorded it on PPVHD recently but have not yet watched it. Looked nice in HD though, so I am looking forward to sitting and watching it.

Another good Disney movie recently was Meet the Robinsons. I also liked that one when I watched. It's still on PPVHD, but I'm sure it will make it to Starz eventually since they have the Disney contract.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I know that this does not apply at all but, I love the new avitar pic James!!


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

LinkNuc said:


> VOOM = Worthless, free up the bandwidth and launch Nationals...seriously VooM has nothing the a-typical consumer wants to watch


Well the problem for you is its not the a-typical customer Dish or any major provider makes money on... but rather it is the typical customer that they make money on. Hence majority rule.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

LinkNuc said:


> VOOM = Worthless, free up the bandwidth and launch Nationals...seriously VooM has nothing the a-typical consumer wants to watch


It sure is nice to be superior to the "a-typical" consumer. If adding a channel that is already available in SD (USA, Scifi, CNN or ANYTHING available in SD) would mean dropping Voom, I would say drop the other channels first. Voom has some of the best telivision on television. I count Voom as one channel with tons of sub channels. The total Voom service is certainly a bargain if you compare it to any of the socalled premium movie channels.


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

Richard King said:


> It sure is nice to be superior to the "a-typical" consumer. If adding a channel that is already available in SD (USA, Scifi, CNN or ANYTHING available in SD) would mean dropping Voom, I would say drop the other channels first. Voom has some of the best telivision on television. I count Voom as one channel with tons of sub channels. The total Voom service is certainly a bargain if you compare it to any of the socalled premium movie channels.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Friendswood (Jan 17, 2008)

So....is Voom only promoted by Dish as only one channel or a very large part of it's high-def lineup?
I think the "one" channel vs. 16 Voom channels is not a good _or_ fair comparison...that would be a no-brainer!
I'm not trying to split hairs or pick an argument, but your analogy of "Voom as only one channel" is not exactly a ringing endorsement!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> I can understand that.. I just wouldn't drop Voom to add something else, like some folks want to do. I can see adding premiums when more of the package goes HD.
> 
> Cars was really nice looking in HD (I watched the PPVHD channel version a while back) and was a better movie than I anticipated it to be.
> 
> ...


When I had SD and my 501 CARS stayed on the drive from April to December. I watched it every month. The more you watch it, the more stuff you see in the mountains.

My neighbor across the street works for Pixar as a drawer! His parents got devorced in Sept. and tried sellling the house but no buyers wanted it. Saturday he and sister moved back in and pulled the FOR SALE sign from the lawn, so maybe he took the note over. I'm looking forward to watching Ratatouille in HD!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Friendswood said:


> So....is Voom only promoted by Dish as only one channel or a very large part of it's high-def lineup?
> I think the "one" channel vs. 16 Voom channels is not a good _or_ fair comparison...that would be a no-brainer!
> I'm not trying to split hairs or pick an argument, but your analogy of "Voom as only one channel" is not exactly a ringing endorsement!


Then think of it as one channel for 15 different interest groups.


----------



## Friendswood (Jan 17, 2008)

James Long said:


> Then think of it as one channel for 15 different interest groups.


Fair enough!

Again, I'm not trying to slam Voom. I'm a photographer and an avid outdoorsman and my interests are extremely varied. The first few weeks I had Dish hd, I was in heaven....I could not get enough of Gallery, Equator, Treasures or Rush! I love that kind of programming...but I don't like to watch it over and over just to look at tv in 1080i.
I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'd rather have two or three channels I watch quite a bit as opposed to 50 I seldom watch at all!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sometimes to get the two or three channels each person wants you need 50 channels total. Actually, we could use 50 more and still not satisfy everyone.


----------



## Friendswood (Jan 17, 2008)

James Long said:


> Sometimes to get the two or three channels each person wants you need 50 channels total. Actually, we could use 50 more and still not satisfy everyone.


I totally agree!

I apologize...I'm not the most eloquent or articulate person in the world and I guess I'm not making much sense....which is not all that uncommon!

I LIKE Voom!!!!

And I'd watch more of it if not for the fact that seemingly every time I turn to one of their channels, it's something I've already watched! :goodjob:


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hound said:


> Voom is excellent, but you have to use it for what is is designed for. It is designed for channel surfing once or twice a week when your main programming interests are not on.


I agree with your statement. That is all that I do with Voom. My main interests are ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX and some channels not currently in HD. D is welcome to my VOOM channels. I know that people like Voom for various reasons and that is ok.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My favorite Voom channel is Rave. I have timers set for each "Rave Shuffle", meaning I see (hear) lots of repeats. From this, if I see something that looks like it might be interesting I set up more timers for the shows I discover on the "Shuffle". I have discovered some very interesting music this way.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Actually Voom has more variety than ANY movie network. They may repeat individual programs repeatedly, but they have more of them, they are high quality and I DO watch 4 or 5 of them often.
> 
> There are several other HD channels that I never watch - they are WORTHLESS to me, free up bandwidth and launch the channels that I want - who cares about everybody else.


Monster HD: (central time)

7:30pm Frankenstein meets the space monster
9:00pm Blood of the vampire
1030pm Frankenstein meets the space monster
1200pm Blood of the vampire
130am Frankenstein meets the space monster
300am Blood of the vampire

this continues until 730 pm the next day...then we get:

730pm how to make a monster
900pm and now the screaming starts
1030pm how to make a monster
1200am and now the screaming starts

continues until the next day...

this is every day...Kung FU HD is the exact same way....

on a quick scan..the only VOOM station i seen that had content from 2008 was MHD...that was one show.

I don't think i really need to go through the other networks and show that this isn't the case...NO premium network repeats movies like this.

Monster and Kung Fu have SO much more potential...so does Gameplay...Rave and those types you wont here me complain about..I'll watch a little bit (like when Joss Stone was on):yesman:...but the fact that they aren't doing anything with them sucks...put them in their own package until rainbow decides to start using them at their potential.....me thinks


----------



## Chris Nick (Jul 25, 2006)

James Long said:


> Then think of it as one channel for 15 different interest groups.


+1

I thought about dropping Zoom but didn't want to give up my local sports networks.

The kids couldn't live without Animania HD. Yes there are lots of re-runs but all cartoons are in HD, and there are enough different things at different times that we DVR them, thus not as many re-runs.

Same with HDNet Movies. We typically DVR 3 or 4 movies a month and then browse through concerts on RAVE or an occasional ski show on Rush.

If Voom was the only thing on, it wouldn't be that great a service for many of the points already made. But there is something for everyone (almost) and it is great to supplement normal TV especially when using the DVR.

It would be nice to get all of the normal sat/cable stations in HD as well. Voom is great, but not a perfect substitute for all the other things Direct now has. I want Voom and everything else, and assuming Dish eventually catches up, it may be worth the wait.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> Monster HD: (central time)
> 
> 7:30pm Frankenstein meets the space monster
> 9:00pm Blood of the vampire
> ...


Honestly tex, your opinions carry more weight (to me anyway) than most in here . I would like for D* to add voom, more HD is more HD, but you seem to have one of the more unbiased (at all) opinions on the site. This lines up with the (limited) experience I have had with the Voom channels (still wouldnt mind having them if it didnt shoot the hd rate through the roof).


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm moving to DirecTV on Friday. I will miss the Voom channels, but I'm tired of waiting for E* to get off the dime. They have the slots, they could be putting up some more HD channels, they chose not to for whatever reason.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm moving to DirecTV on Friday. I will miss the Voom channels, but I'm tired of waiting for E* to get off the dime. They have the slots, they could be putting up some more HD channels, they chose not to for whatever reason.


Curious as to why now? I could see a couple of months ago...but E* finally said they will be adding more this month.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> Curious as to why now? I could see a couple of months ago...but E* finally said they will be adding more this month.


E has not officially said any such thing. We have reports of CSR's saying so and of course, the usual rumors. But absolutely NADA in the way of official reports.

So I'll move, I'll hate the Direct HDDVR, but I'll for sure be getting all the HD I can stand and I'll be getting it for a whole lot less for 3 months, and a fair bit less after that. The final thing that made me drop the hammer was the local dealer getting me an HR20 so I can keep getting my HD OTA.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> Honestly tex, your opinions carry more weight (to me anyway) than most in here . I would like for D* to add voom, more HD is more HD, but you seem to have one of the more unbiased (at all) opinions on the site. This lines up with the (limited) experience I have had with the Voom channels (still wouldnt mind having them if it didnt shoot the hd rate through the roof).


Thank you sir.

I just hope they fix them soon....or adjust the packages.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> E has not officially said any such thing. We have reports of CSR's saying so and of course, the usual rumors. But absolutely NADA in the way of official reports.
> 
> So I'll move, I'll hate the Direct HDDVR, but I'll for sure be getting all the HD I can stand and I'll be getting it for a whole lot less for 3 months, and a fair bit less after that. The final thing that made me drop the hammer was the local dealer getting me an HR20 so I can keep getting my HD OTA.


Understandable...how much did they charge you upfront, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> E has not officially said any such thing. We have reports of CSR's saying so and of course, the usual rumors. But absolutely NADA in the way of official reports.
> 
> So I'll move, I'll hate the Direct HDDVR, but I'll for sure be getting all the HD I can stand and I'll be getting it for a whole lot less for 3 months, and a fair bit less after that. The final thing that made me drop the hammer was the local dealer getting me an HR20 so I can keep getting my HD OTA.


Let me add a bit to this. I've been contemplating the move as the weather changed. 129 is pee-poor to unbelievable for us in my locale. A little rain and some of the HD drops out. They had me with 2 dishes at one time, the extra pointing to 61.5, which didn't fade out without a heck of a rainstorm. I tried to get it changed back but got blown off.

So it was a combination of things. The lack of HD expansion, even though the slots are there for at least some, the incessant fade out of 129 as negatives for Dish. Directv has its own share of negatives, but lack of HD channels isn't one of them. Their incredibly poor inventory management making getting an HR20 an oft time futile effort, and a HDDVR that isn't quite up to snuff in some ways.

On balance, it seems like the right move for me at this time. I'm not mad at anyone or any company, I just think that the grass is greener on Direct's lawn right now. 2 years from now, I'll re-evaluate...


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> Understandable...how much did they charge you upfront, if you dont mind me asking?


$99 - and I tried hard to get it for free, but was unsuccesful in that endeavor.

Monthly for everything, including the premiums is :
$64 for the 1st 3 months then
$106 for the next 9 months.

At the start of the 2nd year (assuming no price increases) it goes to $116.

That last number is what I'm paying Dish now with everything and the $.01/yr Cinemax in the mix.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Let me add a bit to this. I've been contemplating the move as the weather changed. 129 is pee-poor to unbelievable for us in my locale. A little rain and some of the HD drops out. They had me with 2 dishes at one time, the extra pointing to 61.5, which didn't fade out without a heck of a rainstorm. I tried to get it changed back but got blown off.
> 
> So it was a combination of things. The lack of HD expansion, even though the slots are there for at least some, the incessant fade out of 129 as negatives for Dish. Directv has its own share of negatives, but lack of HD channels isn't one of them. Their incredibly poor inventory management making getting an HR20 an oft time futile effort, and a HDDVR that isn't quite up to snuff in some ways.
> 
> On balance, it seems like the right move for me at this time. I'm not mad at anyone or any company, I just think that the grass is greener on Direct's lawn right now. 2 years from now, I'll re-evaluate...


Bleh...I don't blame you at all


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Today I had a pleasant surprise in my upcoming change to Direct. Direct has my local channels in HD!! I sure didn't expect to see either service do that as this is a very small DMA.


----------



## nsps (Jan 4, 2008)

When I first got Dish, I went through all the HD movie channels with my DVR and selected all the movies that I was excited to see. A couple weeks later, I did it again. HBO and Cinemax were showing all the same stuff I already recorded, but the Voom channels, which only show two (sometimes three) movies a day, still have a bunch of new films that I'm excited about. They're both cycling content, but in different ways. I love Voom for the movie channels, and am very impressed with their programming, especially stuff from the Criterion Collection. (Viridiana and Yojimbo this week!)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Same thing happened to me whenever I would sign up for HBO/SHO/MAX/Starz premiums. At first there would be lots new to watch... but after about 3 months, I found I had watched everything and they were just cycling stuff I had already seen... so I learned that long-term subscriptions to those channels weren't worth the money.

You could argue the same thing for Voom... but when I first signed up Voom was only a $5 add-on. Now it is being bundled in with 5 other HD channels for $10... and you figure at least some of those dollars go to the other channels... so I figure I'm still getting Voom for $5-$7 a month.

I probably waste more money than that on other things... so it's not a big deal to me.

$15 for a premium suite that got old was something I could drop and save noticable coin... but the Voom savings wouldn't gain me much plus I would have to drop those other 5 channels too... and for all we know, that $10 bundling may get stronger if Dish adds any new channels to it in the future.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

Gameplay was replaying 2006 E3 content during the 2007E3. Talk about pointless. 

I usually search weekly on kungFu for a new movie that I have not watched on there before. I have recorded less than one more a month in the past 6 months on that channel. Recycling is one thing no new content is another. 

KungFu was something the first 6 months I was a customer but now its just a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Same thing happened to me whenever I would sign up for HBO/SHO/MAX/Starz premiums. At first there would be lots new to watch... but after about 3 months, I found I had watched everything and they were just cycling stuff I had already seen... so I learned that long-term subscriptions to those channels weren't worth the money.
> 
> You could argue the same thing for Voom... but when I first signed up Voom was only a $5 add-on. Now it is being bundled in with 5 other HD channels for $10... and you figure at least some of those dollars go to the other channels... so I figure I'm still getting Voom for $5-$7 a month.
> 
> ...


Every week or two i scan through my HD premiums and HDnet movies and easily find enough movies to create timers for and send to my external...some i have seen and want to see the HD version, some are new, some are favorites. Once (if) we get the HD versions of the other premiums, i will be quite happy. Point being, i have never....been able to do that with any of the VOOM channels....comparisons between the two just don't match up IMO.


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

Is there any news about Directv getting VOOM?


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

NOPE. Personally i'm hoping verizon fios adds voom,even though i have directv,that way i can switch to verizon and get an HD TIVO!!!! stupid directv should NEVER of switched to their own hd-dvrs!


----------

